# Carrollton, OH - Young Male



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Stray #8: Petfinder

*More About Stray #8*


Available for adoption May 27. Available for a limited time from the Carroll County Dog Pound, 2185 Kensington Rd. NE, Route 9, Carrollton, Ohio 44615. Located southeast of the Akron/Canton area. Please call the dog warden at 330-627-4244 for further details. The pound is open Monday-Friday, 7-5, except holidays. The adoption fee is $17 and includes the dog license, which will be mailed to you, and a 5 way shot. Dogs at the pound are strays and surrenders and are not health or temperament checked. Any dog from any pound can be infected with parvo or other contagious diseases and should be isolated from your pets at home until examined or tested by a vet. All dogs and puppies recieve a 5-way shot. If you adopt a puppy who has been vaccinated it should not be given another parvo vaccination for at least two weeks. For information on parvo, please consult a veterinarian. The breeds listed are only our best guess. The dogs are photographed and posted by volunteers who make no claims as to the temperament, breed, age or sex of any dog listed. All emails are answered by volunteers, not the pound staff. Please be respectful to the warden and his staff as it is their cooperation that makes posting these photos possible. Adoptions and rescues are first come, first served. The pound is not able to comply with requests to hold dogs. Thank you. Please check out the ShelterCare banner on our homepage for pet health insurance offers. Spaying and neutering offers your pet many health and behavior benefits and lessens the over population of homeless animals who must be euthanized at shelters!

Carroll County Dog Pound
Carrollton, OH
330-627-4244


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Any one local that can evaluate?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

VERY URGENT... WILL BE GASSED THIS FRIDAY the 28th :help:
THIS pound only gives them one week SOMEONE??????????


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Becky and I are keeping a close on on the 2 GSD's there. They both have had a lot of interest. If they don't get adopted tomorrow Becky and I will do our best to get them to safety.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

ShepherdMania said:


> Becky and I are keeping a close on on the 2 GSD's there. They both have had a lot of interest. If they don't get adopted tomorrow Becky and I will do our best to get them to safety.


Thanks Mark! I know they are very urgent..there is someone there to pull them for you


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There is another GSD that is already marked urgent! Will start a new thread.


----------

